# More sea-sickness..!!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

You don't have to spent a fortune on a cruise to be ill....catch a ferry.!

Press release - 

_Illness strikes Stornoway ferry 

The ferry is not sailing while the ship is being cleaned 
All of Wednesday's sailings on the ferry route between Stornoway and Ullapool have been cancelled after an outbreak of sickness on board. 
It is thought the highly contagious norovirus could be the source of the illness. 

Operator Caledonian MacBrayne said there would be extra sailings between Skye and Harris to take up the slack. 

The vomiting bug on board the MV Isle of Lewis has left eight crew quarantined after falling ill. 

A CalMac spokesman said correct procedures had been followed and passenger safety was paramount. 

He said that the whole ship would be cleaned, with a new crew coming on board on Thursday. 

A Western Isles public health spokesman said samples had been sent for laboratory testing. 

Preventative measure 

Although not confirmed, norovirus is the suspected cause of the ferry sickness. 

The CalMac spokesman said: "The decision to stop sailings is a preventative measure and not in reaction to anything. We believe we have fulfilled all obligations." 

Norovirus, also known as winter vomiting virus, hit a hospital and care home in Caithness last month. 

The outbreak struck down nine patients in a ward at Caithness General Hospital and 11 residents and 15 staff at Pultney House. 

_ 

That's their 2nd ferry that they've virus problems with this year.

Rushie


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

You never had this illness amongst crew's when they had their own bar. This includes cargo ships too!!


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Obviously has something to do with the wish of CalMac to register their ships in places where bugs are rife then, and use foreign crewing agencies.

If you register your ship in places outside the Clyde...then you'll have a bout of the runs...guaranteed...even if the ship is still running between Scots Isles it seems..!!

Rushie


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont get your point Rushie.

All Cal-Mac Ships are registered in Glasgow.

All crew who are not contract employees are sourced from Anglo Eastern (Glasgow)or Clyde Marine (Glasgow)

A


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Strong rumours going around that they will follow the line of Irish Ferries and register their ships abroad and use crews through offshore agencies to cut costs.

Let's hope it doesn't happen.

Rushie


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, all Cal-Mac sailing staff have already been moved offshore.

We now work for Cal-Mac Crewing (Guernsey) Ltd.
This was to save in the region of £1.5M per year to assist us to compete in the tendering process.

Not heard anything about flagging out the Ships, that would cause an uproar!

A


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Agent,

The relocation of crews is probably the cause of the rumour. Let's hope that's the end of it..!

Rushie


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Rushie,
I was told from a very young age to wash my hands after EVERY time I went to the dunny, AND ....BEFORE I had a feed!!!!
I don't think that is exactly rocket science!!
If these simple habits were taught to food-handlers on board ships, in restaurants, or anywhere people gather outside the home to eat, there would be no problems.
Regards,
David D.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Having to cook for >5000 passengers & crew in a confined space like a cruise ship with hot & cold food & ice-creams etc + the BBQ's everyday? The bacterium must love it!!


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

It seems easy to blame the cruise ships/ferries etc. I believe that the viruses are brought aboard by passengers who don't follow the simple hygienic procedures as indicated by David D.

fred

" mummy told me-----flush and wash---"


----------



## iain mac (Jun 13, 2005)

did two years on L.O.T.I. what agreat job ,no wayn will third world crews be
tolerated on the west coast .It's hard eanough if you don't have the gaelic.


----------

